# Vape King Head Office



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

HI All 

Just letting you guys know that myself and @Gizmo are going away this weekend for a much needed mini break! 

The Vape king head office will however still be open as normal.

We are once again leaving it in the trusting hands of @SVS1000 , @Blackwidow , @HappyCamper and @Rowan Francis 

We are leaving Thursday afternoon and will be back Monday afternoon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

Enjoy a well deserved break!

PS. @Rowan Francis will the poles be up by Friday afternoon?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

Enjoy it guys - and send us a picture from wherever you are if you can

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/10/14)

johan said:


> Enjoy a well deserved break!
> 
> PS. @Rowan Francis will the poles be up by Friday afternoon?



they are in the back of my bakkie waiting for deployment , also managed to snag a mirror ball , please can you provide a better smoke machine than last time , cos that mini reo just could not cope !! oh and i will see if i can get there early to switch on the jacuzi ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> they are in the back of my bakkie waiting for deployment , also managed to snag a mirror ball , please can you provide a better smoke machine than last time , cos that mini reo just could not cope !! oh and i will see if i can get there early to switch on the jacuzi ??



Don't worry about the jacuzi water temperature, if its the same girls like last time we would need a cold jacuzi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/10/14)

I'm so pulling in on Friday to mess up any alphabetical ordering of eliquid   kidding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/10/14)

Enjoy guys, we want photos!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/10/14)

Enjoy the holiday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (15/10/14)

I'm bringing the Margarita's...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/14)

Lol you guys are too funny hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/14)

We're back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gonzales (19/10/14)

Welcome back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We're back



Welcome back guys 

Hope you had a super time!


----------



## BoogaBooga (20/10/14)

Welcome back @Stroodlepuff 

Will you guys be in the office today?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

BoogaBooga said:


> Welcome back @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Will you guys be in the office today?



I am, dont think Giz will be  Did you get the amended invoice I sent? It might still show wrong because of the way it was edited but I fixed it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (20/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I am, dont think Giz will be  Did you get the amended invoice I sent? It might still show wrong because of the way it was edited but I fixed it now



I did Thanks.

I will see you guys again tomorrow. Couple of orders to fill.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

BoogaBooga said:


> I did Thanks.
> 
> I will see you guys again tomorrow. Couple of orders to fill.



Cool beans


----------



## Gonzales (20/10/14)

Hi Stroodle
Sent you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/10/14)

Welcome back.

For the amount of action around the temporary poles, I'm surprised that there was no permanent damage to the ceiling & tiles.
I also trust the water from that accidental jacuzzi spill would not cause any issues with the display cases or counter in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> For the amount of action around the temporary poles, I'm surprised that there was no permanent damage to the ceiling & tiles.
> I also trust the water from that accidental jacuzzi spill would not cause any issues with the display cases or counter in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/10/14)

Welcome back @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo! Hope you guys had a lekker break!


----------

